# وين المشكلة بالكمبرسور والا بالكباستور؟



## الثلاجة (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 
عندي مكيف سبلت ال جي اذا شغلته يطلع صوت طززززززز بعدين يوقف وبسرعه ثاني مره طزززززززز بعيدن يوقف من الكمبرسور مثل الصوت اللي يطلع اذا كان الكباستور تالف

بس يوم فحصت الكباستور طلعت لي القراءة 43uf وهو المفروض 45uf يعني الكباستور ماشي حاله 

وفحصت ملفات الكمبرسور لقيتها سليمه 

الان وش الحل باقي شي المفروض اسويه وما سويته؟​ 
طبعا الكباستور حق المكيف uf 45\6
يعني للكمبرسور والمروحه​


----------



## الثلاجة (26 يونيو 2011)

up​


----------



## ظافر حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

أخي عندك عطل ميكانيكي , الكمبريسور محشور الجزاء لا يستطيع الدوران ، يبدأ بالزن ثم يفصل اوفر لود وهكذا

يمكن طرد شحنة الفريون ومحاولة تشغيل الضاغط بدون حمل و يمكن ايضا بواسطة مكثف كبير 250 ميكروفاراد لتشغيله مؤقتا. و مراجعة دائرة الفريون و اعادة الشحن مع قياس شدة التيار بدون حمل ثم متابعته تدريجيا 
إذا كانت شدة التيار عالية القيمة بدون حمل يكون هناك عيب ميكانيكي بالضاغط يلزم استبداله


----------



## الثلاجة (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ ظافر

جاري العمل بنصيحتك...

واذا فيه آراء اخرى عند الاخوة الاعضاء ((ولا تهون يا اخ ظافر)) لا يبخلون علينا

_ملحوظة_
نسيت اقول لكم اني ركبت مكثف جديد غير اللي كان راكب ونفس الشي ما تغير شي وطبعا رجعت للمكثف الاول وركبته مره ثانيه​


----------



## الثلاجة (27 يونيو 2011)

*وش رايكم

قريت بمنتدى ثاني يقول

افصل من المكثف سلك الهيرم (herm) وشغل المكيف واول ما يشتغل لامس السلك بالاسلاك اللي مشبوكه

بالكمون (c) بنفس المكثف ويشتغل معك

فكرت اسويها

وانتم وش تقولون *​


----------



## الثلاجة (29 يونيو 2011)

*!?!​*


----------



## sherif omar (1 يوليو 2011)

لا انا مع المهندس ظافر في هذا الحل بعد ان يتم تركيب capssitor kitموازي مع الكباستور اللى موجود ان لم يفلح ندخل علي تفريغ الشحنة والتجربة


----------



## الثلاجة (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على مرورك اخي شريف

قصدك ندبل المكثف

نخليه 2 بدل واحد

اذا كان هذا قصدك كيف تكون طريقة التوصيل؟


----------



## المارد الجبار (1 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز دة عيب ميكانيكي الاحتمال الاكبر ان الكباس قافش مش قاد يقوم بصورة طبيعية مع انك غيرت الكابستور جديد ونفش المشكلة المشكلة في الكباس حاول كدة اعمل اختبار علي كباستور 50/6 وجرب وقولي


----------



## الثلاجة (1 يوليو 2011)

طيب فيه مشكلة لو ركبت مكثف اكبر قدرة من المكثف الاصلي للمكيف

يعني اذا كان المكثف اللي راكب من الشركه المصنعه 35 uf وركبت بداله 40 او 45 او 50

والله انا اشوف انه سؤال جيد ممكن كثير من الاخوان ما جرب الشي هذا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (1 يوليو 2011)

بعض الضواغط تفشل فى البدء وغالبا ما يفسر العطل بان الضاغط محترق ويجب تغييرة باخر جديد.
ولكن اذا تم فحص ملفات التقويم والدوران سوف نجدها مطابقة للقيمة المقرره وليس بها قصر اوفتح.
اذن فى هذه الحالة يكون الضاغط مزرجن او مصلب نتيجة :

1- ظروف تشغيل غير عادية.مثل ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط اعلى من المقرر.
2- نقص زيت النبريد.
3- وجود شوائب معدنية مثل برادة النحاس والتى دخلت النظام اثناء التركيبات.
4- كسر بلف السحب وسقوطة داخل الاسطوانة.
وفى هذه الحالة نقوم بمحاولة فك الزرجنة وهنا اربع طرق لفك الزرجنة:

1- تركيب مجموعة عزم تقويم مكونة من كابستور تقويم +كابستور دوران +ريلاى فولت
2- عكس دوران الضاغط بوضع كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران.وذلك لمدة ثوانى فقط. كما بالشكل التالى.
3- تقويم الضاغط بفولتية ضعف فولتيته اى ضاغط 110فولت يدور ب220 فولت و220 يدور ب 380 فولت ولمدة ثوانى.
4- كابستور تقويم كبير السعة مثلا من80-120 ميكرو فراد واستخدام مطرقة مطاطية والطرق على جسم الضاغط اثناء توصيلة بالكهرباء.


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (1 يوليو 2011)

دوائر لماسبق ذكرة للطرق الاربعة

طريقة 2عكس دوران المحرك








طريقة1 عزم دوران قوى دائرة مكونة من كابستور تقويم +كابستور دوران +ريلاى فولت


----------



## الثلاجة (2 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك المهندس شرى كول2

لكن ماذا عن سؤالي في المشاركة رقم 10 بالصفحه الاولى*


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (2 يوليو 2011)

رجاء ذكر رابط المشاركة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (3 يوليو 2011)

ده فعلا عيب ميكانيكى بكمبروسور ..... ولزم يتغير بواحد جديد وانت مها تجرب هضيع وقتك


----------



## الثلاجة (3 يوليو 2011)

*هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270801.html

لكن المشاركة رقم 10 بنفس الموضوع المشاركة اللي هي الرد

وهذا نص السؤال

(طيب فيه مشكلة لو ركبت مكثف اكبر قدرة من المكثف الاصلي للمكيف

يعني اذا كان المكثف اللي راكب من الشركه المصنعه 35 uf وركبت بداله 40 او 45 او 50

والله انا اشوف انه سؤال جيد ممكن كثير من الاخوان ما جرب الشي هذا)​*


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (3 يوليو 2011)

لا اوصى بتركيب كابستور اكبر من المقرر ولكن يستخدم ذلك لحظيا لفك زرجنة الضاغط
واوصى بتباع تعليمات الشركة المصنعة


----------



## sherif omar (3 يوليو 2011)

اخي الثلاجة اولا الكباستور كيت في الغالب 165 فاراد توصيله ولكان عندك كباستور3 طرف fan+ her+com
ضع طرفي الكباستور كيت طرف مع com+طرف مع herm وشكرا انا منتظر الاجابه


----------



## sherif omar (3 يوليو 2011)

http://ar.tradekey.com/product_view/id/228868.htm#.ThDQ7ypN6vQ.yahoomail


----------



## engelecms (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم توقعي 100%ان يكون العيب ميكانيكي والله اعلم حيث لاتوجدله متمثله بالجانب الكهربائي /الكبستر / مع التحيه / المهندس


----------



## موسى5 (9 يوليو 2011)

اخي جرب ب وصلة الجرس وراح يبان معاك شغال او عطلان


----------



## م وليد امين (14 يوليو 2011)

العيب ده يا جماعة منتشر جدا في الاجهزة الحديثه بمختلف انواعه(بالتحديد الاجهزه التي بها كباس روتري)وفي الغالب ده بيكون عيب صناعه


----------



## عابس (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم دنيا واخرة ونعم التفاعل والمساعدة بين المؤمنين


----------



## احمدالوجدي (13 أغسطس 2012)

وكم يكون قيمة التيار اذا كان بون حمل مثلا لضاغط القيمة المدونة 8a


----------



## باينتنج (6 أغسطس 2014)

نفس المشكلة


----------

